# Adobe Reader Speed-Up v1.31



## Deke40 (Jun 27, 2002)

I did like most people and used the manual moving of plug-ins to speed up Adobe Reader. Here is a small(140KB) program that does it and you can reverse it with a fews clicks.

Also there are some tweaks on it such as getting rid of the splash screen.

PS-Also found out by this statement from the ARSU program that if Reader absolutely needs a plug-in it will load the disabled plug-ing anyway.


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

Foxit PDF Reader for Windows is very fast to open.

Just unzip it to it's own folder and click on it to use it. No install needed.

http://www.foxitsoftware.com/pdf/rd_intro.php


----------



## Stoner (Oct 26, 2002)

Hi hewee 

I've tried Foxit but it doesn't seem to load all pages of large files.
I've tried to open a 40 some page file and only seen the first 8 or 10 pages open in Foxit, but open properly in Adobe.

Jack


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

Thank Stoner I did not know it had a limit.


----------



## Stoner (Oct 26, 2002)

hewee said:


> Thank Stoner I did not know it had a limit.


mornin' hewee 

I don't know if it's a limit, bug or even......heaven forbid..me D)
You might try a large file yourself and see if you get the same results


----------



## Deke40 (Jun 27, 2002)

Morning guys.


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

Stoner said:


> mornin' hewee
> 
> I don't know if it's a limit, bug or even......heaven forbid..me D)
> You might try a large file yourself and see if you get the same results


I just tried it and a 491 page pdf and it opened very fast or almost right away.
I mean it is a very big pdf with images.
I went tru the pages very fast and went to the last page etc and all worked great.
Now if I open the same file again it opens even faster like in a blink of an eye. 

Maybe you had a bad download so try again and download it again.


----------



## Deke40 (Jun 27, 2002)

I downloaded and tried it and it is really fast.

Had no problems.


----------



## Deke40 (Jun 27, 2002)

Stoner-Just be sure if you decide you don't want to use Foxit and decide to delete it go to Adobe and open it and click ok on the window that pops up or you want be able to use Adobe.


----------



## Stoner (Oct 26, 2002)

Thanks for the advice hewee :up:...........
It must have been a corrupted download the first time I tried it.
I opened up the same pdf, the instructions for my camera, and Foxit worked great.

The only thing that I might miss is copy and paste text, which I hardly use anyway.

:up:


smilin' Jack


----------



## Stoner (Oct 26, 2002)

Deke said:


> Stoner-Just be sure if you decide you don't want to use Foxit and decide to delete it go to Adobe and open it and click ok on the window that pops up or you want be able to use Adobe.


Thanks Deke


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

Stoner said:


> Thanks for the advice hewee :up:...........
> It must have been a corrupted download the first time I tried it.
> I opened up the same pdf, the instructions for my camera, and Foxit worked great.
> 
> ...


Hey great to hear. There was another free pdf reader I looked at and I will post it if I can find it.
But on the copy and paste I guee that is why the have all the other pdf programs at the site that are not free.
http://www.foxitsoftware.com/products.htm

Ok check out this.

PDF Reader 1.0 (~1200 Kb) Freeware
http://www.cadkas.de/downengpdf5.php

Brava! Reader 2.1.0.11 
http://www.bravaviewer.com/reader.htm

PDF-Analyzer
http://www.pdf-analyzer.com/
screen shot
http://www.is-soft.de/pdfanalyzer/pdfa1.jpg
More of a tool to do other things.


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

The Adobe Acrobat Reader 6.0.3 update is out.


----------



## Deke40 (Jun 27, 2002)

Good Morning Frank.

Good minds think alike.

http://forums.techguy.org/t308707.html


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)




----------

